# Big River Adventure



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Just got back from our annual kids outing and although it was smaller this year, we had a great time. The kids caught a lot more trout this year, but they are getting older and you would expect that.

I did a poor job planning this year and we had some time conflicts, but next year we will have it the first weekend in August which happens to be the 5th next year. That date will be official as soon as I hear from our core group.

Anyway we started on the river at about 10:30 AM on Saturday and our first crisis happened almost immediately. The water was up a little due to the heavy rains, and my nephew who told me he knew how to row a boat but really didnt. I got to him just in time and narrowly avoided a big log jam. As we were in Dry Fly float boats, there was no danger, but we waited on shore until the water went down.

After being tied to my boat for a couple of hours, Michael did just fine and finished the trip wanting more. Dennis and Nicole arrived later than expected on Saturday afternoon due to his sons Brett birthday party and we missed all the rain except for a brief morning shower. Twelve miles down river there was a torrential downpour that turned the river below us to mud, but it was all clear by the time we got there.

The weather report kept river travel to a minimum and for the most part, we had it to ourselves. Swimming is a tradition on our kids outing, but the river temperature was warmer than the air temperature, but Nicole wasnt about to break tradition so she jumped into the river and the boys decided they had to go. I wonder why?

Going on a trip with John (Gone fishing) is going with a man who is prepared. If you forget anything, John will have extra. Its a good thing, because Dennis, Chris and I always forget something. lol

Overall we had two great days with the kids on the river and I have a few pictures as does John and Dennis. We saw some cool stuff including and osprey and a couple of bald eagles we didnt get pictures of.

We hadn't been on the river too long and Jake got stuck in a log jam. John risked life and limb as he freed Jake with Michael giving moral support.









Nicole and our mascot Quincy. All I can say is don't drop any food on the ground.









Part of our camp on the river.









The next morning I had a visitor but he turned out to be friendly lol.









Shortly before we broke camp, we found this puff ball.









Everyone was wide awake even though we had barred owls all around us during the night. Nicole is growing up and the only female who can keep up with us. lol









Dennis took Paul and Jake out to try and catch a couple of walleye.









John wasn't going to do all the work this year. Here is Paul taking care of dad.









Then he thought Jake would change his luck. Come on Jake pull!









It takes so long to get here and then goes so fast, but we are all looking forward to next year.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

At the end of the day, we saw this guy trying to figure out who or what were.









After we got back, Chris and Jake still had some energy left so they went down behind the cabin and caught this king. 









What a way to end the trip.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Great post sounds like a great outting!


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

Ray,

Thanks for sharing...............

We missed you by a week, we were there last weekend.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Ray, thanks again for having us along. Paul and I really enjoyed the fishing and camping with good company. We dont seem to get many chances to use our Dry Fly boat but we always jump at the chance when we get an invite from you. Paul and I are still in awe at your ability to catch Trout. Although I didnt keep track, Splitshot probably caught more Trout than the rest of us combined. Next year I plan to spend the first hour or so studying your technique before I even make a cast. Lol Also, that brute of a Rainbow you caught really made the trip. Paul and I didnt think there was much of a chance to catch a 20 incher but you proved us wrong. Paul will definitely be on a mission next year. Hopefully the picture I took of it turned out. If it did, you should post it. It was truly a beautiful river fish. 
It was nice to see Dennis, Chris and Nicole again. Dennis sure has the slick set-up for river fishing larger rivers. Its a larger Jon boat powered by a jet drive outboard with an automatic remote controlled windlass anchor system and Dennis is a pro at handling this rig. And Nicole is quite the fishergirl. This young lady can out fish the majority of guys on this site, me included. Lol Anyway, Paul and I will be looking forward to next year!
I only took a handful of pictures and Im definitely still a novice at taking them. I kept trying to get pictures of those eagles but they were in and out of my viewfinder way too fast. Maybe Ill get the hang of it sometime.
Here is a picture of Pauls 1st Trout of the weekend but unfortunately, I think my lense was fogged a bit.










Here is one of Chris and Paul floating down stream.










Here is another of Chris and Paul with Spitshot leading the way.










Lastly, here is a picture of Dennis towing us through some of the slack water and saving me from some of the muscle burning that I felt the next day.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

John,

Your camera takes some awesome pictures. I told you it was a good camera. The second to the last picture is an immature bald eagle and the last one of the day was a red tailed hawk. I couldn't tell until I blew up the picture.

I had a great time and truly look forward to next year. I like the idea of spending more time in the trout water and having Dennis haul us out too.

What a surprise to hook and land a 20 inch rainbow, my first of the year. Thanks for walking upstream and landing him for me and taking the picture too. 

I was watching Paul, and he is really getting the hang of river fishing. We should try to make it out one more time and things will change. You were doing everything right but I did see one thing we can adjust and it will make all the difference in the world.

Nicole is a special young lady and she can do it all. I wonder why dad? I hope Dennis posts the picture of her smallmouth.

It is a lot of work getting ready but once there it is well worth the effort and next year will be even better.

Here is the picture you took.









How long do you think it will be before we forget Jake's "Pinkie" and the "Waamulance"?









Here is a picture of the redtail. Not to good I'm afraid, but he was pretty far away.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Awesome Ray. These trips are a great way to spend some quality time and include the kids. Thanks for taking us along.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Yes I have some pictures that I'll post later, but I did want to say that I had a fantastic time. Nicole is so geared towards next year she talked about it all the way home, to put into perspective this outing to Nic is like opening day of Deer, Duck and Trout season, that's how much she loves it..

Ray I didn't get a good look at that bow when you caught it but man thats a true trophy, your lucky you beat me to that spot..lol


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Mike, and Pat

Tim already knows how much fun it is. Check your PM's. The kids really have a great time, but I think the adults have a better time. We don't spend to much time with planning every minute, we just do the fun stuff.

Every year it gets better and next year will be the best time. We try to keep it one on one, but if someone would want to bring two kids, both parents should attend. lol

The fishing was pretty good this year, but I finally got a clue on a couple of big fish areas and a way to catch some good walleye too. Last year the big fish was a pike caught by Jake and Nicole caught a nice smallmouth and Dennis lost a big rainbow as did Chris.

Paul had a big brown follow his lure up to the boat so it was much better than last year. Next year should be even better. Overall we caught about 40 trout a few bass but no walleye. Next year.

Come on Dennis I'm waiting for the pictures. ha ha


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks for the report and photos Ray and others. That native river rainbow is a beautiful fish, one that most anglers, outside of trips to bottom draw dams down south or Western streams, will not experience.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Nice Rainbow... Looks like the kids had an excellent time. Loved all the pictures, thanks for taking us along. I take it the kids outfished everyone?


----------



## mondrella (Dec 27, 2001)

It looks like you guys had a great trip. I enjoy to take the kids fishing as much as I like to fish myself. It is so much fun to watch thier eyes light up when they hook into a nice fish. It makes me slow down and take a look at more of the stuff I miss out on the water. 
Next year I think you can add a couple of people to your outing! My daughter would love to do something like this.

BTW Ray that is one massive bow. I have not caught very many 20" bows and I consider them a rare find.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Great read thanks! There's nothing better than a kid smiling! It's great that adults and parents take the time to get the kids in the outdoors....thanks!

Nice bow Ray!

Marc


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

As always nice pictures and very nice rainbow. Nothing better than seeing a bunch of kids having the time of their life, thanks for posting.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks again guys and if you look, all the adults are smiling too. I can't tell you how much the adults enjoy the trip and without their hard work, it wouldn't be so much fun. This is about fun in the outdoors.


----------

